# Long shot yes I know but curious none the less



## boosty (May 31, 2010)

I have 5 years experiance at working at several high profile security sites as a Security officer , Would a big company such as Dumbar or brinks (which seem to always be asking for people) be willing to sponsor me for a work visa if I agreed to pay it back (get it deducted from my wages) till it was paid back?

Regards


----------



## sollie (Jan 4, 2011)

boosty said:


> I have 5 years experiance at working at several high profile security sites as a Security officer , Would a big company such as Dumbar or brinks (which seem to always be asking for people) be willing to sponsor me for a work visa if I agreed to pay it back (get it deducted from my wages) till it was paid back?
> 
> Regards



It doesn't hurt to try, but I doubt it because it's not a highly skilled job, plus unemployment is pretty high. I think your best bet- if you want to go to the US would be to go to school in the States.

By the way, if you don't mind my asking, why do you want to leave Oz?


----------



## boosty (May 31, 2010)

I realize it is not a highly skilled job and I realize that it is a long shot , definitely not getting hopes up just curious if any one in the US knows of any situation or can give me some more insight. How would I be able to go to school in the states? Would be in the same boat as trying to get work there correct?

I like Australia though I love the American culture and in Aus there is a lot of red tape , America in my experience seems to have more freedoms.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

USA doesn't look good but what about Canada? Does Canada interest you?


Why would you want to leave Aus???

It's the most expensive place on earth
Has no culture
limited job opportunities (even the high salaries don't cut it)
Boring restuarants
Boring nightlife
Rife with violence
Too far from anything
Very status orientated
Has locals who are extremely wealthy and will treat brit and irish tradies accordingly.
Migrating to Australia is potential financial suicide.

There are reasons why many people are leaving Australia in droves.


----------



## boosty (May 31, 2010)

Weebie said:


> USA doesn't look good but what about Canada? Does Canada interest you?
> 
> 
> Why would you want to leave Aus???
> ...


Good post. Very expensive and hard to get ahead in life. The nightlife I can take or leave it , Sydney is very violent (the crims know what they can get away with due to our pathetic justice system). There are several other personal reasons. 

I don't intend on leaving immediately just looking at a few things at the moment. I went in the green card lottery and can check my application in a few months but that is quite a long shot.


----------



## boosty (May 31, 2010)

Weebie , how did you manage to move to the US?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Why not try for security at embassies, you work for a company who has the contract for embassies around the world, that way you get to see the world and be paid for it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

boosty said:


> Would a big company such as Dumbar or brinks (which seem to always be asking for people) be willing to sponsor me for a work visa if I agreed to pay it back (get it deducted from my wages) till it was paid back?


One small word of advice here - do NOT offer to "pay it back" when looking for work in the US! It is very illegal in the US for an employer who has sponsored a visa to ask to be repaid by the employee for the costs of sponsoring the visa. It's also illegal for the employee to "voluntarily" repay the employer for those costs (due, I suppose, to the obvious possibilities for abuse).

The law may have changed by now (though I kind of doubt it), however if you offer to reimburse your potential employer you come across as though you are trying to set them up for a "sting."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sollie (Jan 4, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Why would you want to leave Aus???
> 
> It's the most expensive place on earth
> Has no culture
> ...


Wow, really? I thought that Oz's unemployment was the lowest of all the West. Or are the jobs offered to only certain people? Sorry to hijack the thread, and thanks for answering!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

boosty said:


> I have 5 years experiance at working at several high profile security sites as a Security officer , Would a big company such as Dumbar or brinks (which seem to always be asking for people) be willing to sponsor me for a work visa if I agreed to pay it back (get it deducted from my wages) till it was paid back?
> 
> Regards


What is your educational background what is your job specific training background? 
It does not matter if an employer is willing to sponser you - the question is willing and able. To be blunt - as rent-a-cop you may be able to get contract work in The East.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

boosty said:


> I have 5 years experiance at working at several high profile security sites as a Security officer , Would a big company such as Dumbar or brinks (which seem to always be asking for people) be willing to sponsor me for a work visa if I agreed to pay it back (get it deducted from my wages) till it was paid back?
> 
> Regards


It is not a degreed job there is no visa availble for that type ot work


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> It is not a degreed job there is no visa availble for that type ot work


You may want to read up on this - 12 years job related expereince can replace an academic degree.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> You may want to read up on this - 12 years job related expereince can replace an academic degree.


Oh please stop talking nonsense... The regulations define a specialty occupation as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor... 

a security guard or a car park attemdant could have 60 years experience 
and still wont get a visa


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> Oh please stop talking nonsense... The regulations define a specialty occupation as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor...
> 
> a security guard or a car park attemdant could have 60 years experience
> and still wont get a visa


No 12 years experience can replace a degree. Although in this instance it won't help.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Oh please stop talking nonsense... The regulations define a specialty occupation as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor...
> 
> a security guard or a car park attemdant could have 60 years experience
> and still wont get a visa


OP has not responded to my question. Should he have EOD training, maybe some negotiator or profiler exposure - 100k and up and a visa.


----------

